# Hyperactive Flicker Bulb



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Just ran across this very unique flicker bulb on YouTube:











Has anyone ever used one of these bulbs in their haunt?

The company website, Kyp-Go Products, says it puts out about 8 to 12 watts of light, so they are purely decorative and not really practical for everyday use.

They look very cool. Just wondering if anyone has used one of these bulbs and how long the bulb will last.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! I found some info here:
http://houseofantiquehardware.com/B...9ddb8079662f1726.e3eTa3aSaxmTe34Pa38Ta38Na3r0

If you just used them for Halloween lighting, they'd last a few years (2K hrs av. life) even if you started on October 1st.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are nice....I love to use lots of fire effects in my haunt...with no real flames
2000 hr life is not too bad.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember buying these from Spencers like 15 years ago! lol, they were great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

These I have to get ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! That's so weird that you posted this. I work in a lighting store in NYC. My favorite bulb of course is the old Edison carbon filament bulb. I use a couple in my haunt. Very 1920's early american feel. I told my boss that we needed more. He placed the order and we got a big shipment in. He shows me the flyer and it has this bulb. I told him the next order to order me a couple. They do retail for over $20 a bulb. The manufacture is...http://www.ferrowatt.com


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are SWEET!
I wish they were more affordable though.
I would however consider using a few for the outside house light, speciality garage lights, or somewhere I really wanted to make an impact.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have seen the edison/victorian reproduction bulbs, but not these which flicker. Good find, I would think either would add a nice bit of ambiance to any haunt.


----------

